

Section of a major US interstate missing from Google Maps - martian
http://www.41latitude.com/post/577010004/interstate-70-colorado

======
balding_n_tired
Revenge of one of the environmentalists who never wanted the interstate
through Glenwood Canyon, perhaps?

